

How Reuters got compromised by the Syrian Electronic Army - taylorbuley
https://medium.com/@FredericJacobs/the-reuters-compromise-by-the-syrian-electronic-army-6bf570e1a85b

======
taylorbuley
With so many companies here vying to be a 3rd party, this is a sober reminder
of the kind of market-moving responsibility potential involved.

